# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy CNC sau khi chạy xong thì bị lỗi trục Z

## DATspk

Em xin chào các anh trong diễn đàn.
Em là thành viên mới, đang mày mò lên điện con máy CNC diy. Trong quá trình em làm thì gặp phải vấn đề như sau, mong các anh bắt bệnh giúp.
- Máy khi em JOG thì X+X -, Y+ Y-,Z+Z- đều chạy đúng
- Load chương trình vào máy vẫn chạy bình thường, sản phẩm không bị lỗi.
- Sau khi em chạy xong chương trình thì em nhấn Z+ thì máy lại cắm dao xuống mà không nhấc lên.
Em đã thử cài lại Mach 3, thay Bo, driver, biến tần, máy tính đều có lọc nhiễu, tủ điện và máy em đều nối đất hết rồi.
Mong ae bắt bệnh giúp em ạ!

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu máy 3 trục sao không thử dùng ncstudio v5 với giá khoảng 500k.

----------

DATspk

----------


## ktshung

Bạn tập trung vào chân dir của trục z. Tráo driver xem bệnh hết hoặc đi theo ko

----------


## vusvus

Bác nhấn z+ mà máy chạy xuống nhưng toạ độ z trong controller đi xuống hay đi lên, chân DIA của bob có xuất ra đúng tín hiệu z+ không

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bác nhấn z+ mà máy chạy xuống nhưng toạ độ z trong controller đi xuống hay đi lên, chân DIA của bob có xuất ra đúng tín hiệu z+ không


Cũng đang hóng để gom được tý kinh nghiệm nào thì gom. Bác ấy nói chạy xong sản phẩm rồi nhấn mới lỗi thì khả năng đấu nối đúng rồi chứ nhỉ. Bác coi cài đặt jog có cao quá so với chạy tự động không? cái gì quá nó cũng dễ phát sinh vấn đề.

----------


## CKD

Nếu chỉ sau khi chạy xong Ok mà JOG nó chỉ chạy xuống thì em nghĩ đến mấy vấn đề sau:
1. Set tốc độ và gia tốc motor quá cao.
2. Sau khi motor chạy xong thì nó quá nóng nên moment giảm.
3. Hoặc driver hay nguồn lõm, thiếu công suất, quá nóng và hiệu suất làm việc giảm.

Để kiểm tra thì đầu tiên cứ set tốc độ motor thấp xuống đã. Max feed thử giảm phát xuống 50% rồi thử.
Với máy chuyên khắc thì em thấy chạy G0 nhanh cũng chẵng mấy cải thiện. Nếu tốc độ làm việc kỳ vọng là 4000-5000 thì em cũng config max feed tầm đó hoặc hơn khoảng 20%. Sau đó test để tìm gia tốc tốt nhất mà máy vẫn êm và ổn định.

Với mấy hệ chạy servo hay step servo thì cũng tương tự. Gia tốc được cải thiện nhiều so với step thường. Nhưng gia tốc cao quá máy cũng sẽ ồn & run khi chạy. Nên cũng tùy vào máy cụ thể mà tìm điểm làm việc tối ưu.
Với máy có khổ làm việc lớn thì max feed nên để cao hơn nếu được. Nhưng nó không làm tăng hiệu suất đáng kể khi vận hành, mà làm tăng rủi ro. Do đó cứ phải tùy trường hợp mà cân nhắc.

Với máy như plasma hay laser khổ lớn thì... giờ tốc độ max có thể lên tới 60000 hay 80000mm/min hoặc hơn nữa kìa  :Big Grin:

----------

